# GAME: Unusual Object Uses



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

So there is this divergent thinking game, where you try to think of unusual uses for an object. So let's do it this way:

Think of THREE unusual (can be funny and unique) uses for an object, then list another object for the next person, and so on. Here's an example. Let's assume the previous person had posted "hair brush." My answer would be:

1. to swat flies
2. put it in your pants to look more well endowed (for guys I mean  )
3. put it in your pocket and pretend it's a gun when you hold up a store.

Okay, your turn. 

A blank CD


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

1. Dazzling shuriken to take out guys at the record store, once you sharpen it up.
2. Funky rainbow spacers for ears, once you've outgrown the jar top lids you used to have in them.
3. Impromptu hubcab for Lady Gaga's clown car



new object: asthma inhaler


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

Haha, I can totally answer this because I have one - good choice of random things

1: prop to help camera sit at just the right angle so you can take this picture using the timer setting instead of holding it
2: small cup, take out the medication part, hold the cap tightly, fill with liquid
3: choptick/spoon-rest to prop up your utencils so they don't touch the dirty picnic table.

(it would also make a nice parascope for a submarine built of random objects, or you could pretend it's a tiny gun)

New Object: 'butterfly' hairclip you know... like those clippy ones with the teeth


----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)

1. To slice a banana.
2. To trap a spider.
3. To plug your nose.

A nail clipper.


----------



## pkumar (Feb 19, 2013)

1. As a key ring
2. for plucking odd grey hairs
3. For scratching coupons

object: a computer mouse


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

1. To replace a pet recently eaten by a cat
2. Ninja flail weapon
3. Hat/hair accessory (use the cord as a chin strap...?)

Object: Barbie Lunch Box


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

1. Use the Barbie Lunch Box as pillow
2. keep your tax papers in it
3. use it as your mailbox

New Object: lip gloss


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

1. Glue posters to the wall with it.
2. Rub it all over your torso to get unstuck while spelunking.
3. Throw it as a distraction to get the pitbull on the other side of his cage so you can sprint through it.

It also makes unicorns all shiny and smell like cherry.

Item: tire iron


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Makes good pepper type spray
Keeps the bitches at bay
Makes good air freshner

Perfume


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

mushr00m said:


> Makes good pepper type spray
> Keeps the bitches at bay
> Makes good air freshner
> 
> Perfume


You're supposed to use the word in the last post (e.g., "tire iron"), and then present a new word for others to use. 

I think you answered your own word here.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Jennywocky said:


> You're supposed to use the word in the last post (e.g., "tire iron"), and then present a new word for others to use.
> 
> I think you answered your own word here.


Well at least I tried.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

mushr00m said:


> Well at least I tried.


Well, I'm definitely thinking of a REAL good use for a tire iron!


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Jennywocky said:


> Well, I'm definitely thinking of a REAL good use for a tire iron!


Well you could spray it with perfume, stick on a chain round your neck as piece of neck ornament, voila. Vivienne Westwood, eat your heart out!


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

What's the new object?


----------



## Femmefatale (Feb 22, 2012)

Lightbulb


----------



## Murnando (Dec 10, 2011)

Femmefatale said:


> Lightbulb



1) Smashing against walls when very angry.
2) Fill it with water, and use as a tank for very small fish. 
3) Turn it into a metaphor for Greek philosophy.


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

^ you forgot to add the next word, love. No worries.

Object: Empty Tissue Box


----------



## BrownJaquan (Feb 17, 2013)

-Eat when nothing's left.
-Slap random people with.
-Throw at the person who chose this.

Next object: Toothpick


----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)

1. You can place them between your knuckles and pretend you're a mini Wolverine. 
2. To clean gunk off your keyboard.
3. Makeshift thumbtacks.

Rubber band.


----------



## Vanishing Point (Oct 2, 2012)

Hikikomori said:


> 1. You can place them between your knuckles and pretend you're a mini Wolverine.
> 2. To clean gunk off your keyboard.
> 3. Makeshift thumbtacks.
> 
> Rubber band.


1. A really bad hula hoop
2. Educational aid: you can swat dumb people with it.
3. A mouse gym device for building upper body body mass.

Object: Justin Bieber Cd


----------



## Sophi (Mar 19, 2013)

1. A frisby
2. A dart board 
3. One of those things you put on the end of a wind chime 

object: a sock


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

1. Tool for freeing house-elves 
2. Fill with coins and use as a weapon...
3. Thumb-less mittens

Object: Water Bottle


----------



## fatalerrer (Mar 20, 2013)

1. Suspend above a glass as a condensation collector.
2. Use it as a fishing bobber.
3. Place your finger in the top as far as you can fit it then try to pull it out. Chinese finger trap!

Object: Bic ballpoint pen


----------



## I am me (Mar 4, 2013)

reaching for lost objects that fell under your bed
a baby chewing toy
a hole puncher

next object= a box


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

I am me said:


> reaching for lost objects that fell under your bed
> a baby chewing toy
> a hole puncher
> 
> next object= a box


1. Use it to entertain your cat to no end.
2. When your curtain is ruined by your cat, open up the box and use it to cover your windows.
3. As a automobile that runs on leg power, guaranteed to be energy-efficient:









Next object: a pacifier


----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)

1. To stop a nose bleed on one side.
2. An earplug.
3. To inebriate yourself very slowly.

A toothbrush.


----------



## Sophi (Mar 19, 2013)

1. An eye lash seperater (for when there is too much mascara on your eyelashes)
2. A device to flick paint and make stars on a canvas
3. An impromptu door stop


object: a fly swatter 


ps. Is there a rule on answering more than one?


----------



## yamasaki212 (Mar 13, 2013)

1. Sword fighting with pirates
2. Dog-petter for germaphobes
3. Slingshot ! Place object on flat part, pull back, and fling away! =D

New object: leek!!


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

1. use the leek to tickle someone, :laughing:
2. lie and say it's garlic and give it to someone fighting the devil...and sit and watch. :tongue:
3. put it behind your ear, as a way to help you quit smoking so you don't miss the cigarette there. :sad:

New Object: Thong


----------



## ancientone (Apr 7, 2013)

conscius said:


> New Object: Thong


1. Slingshot, although if too large I will also require trees. 
2. Possibly use it in a diorama as a hammock for an action figure or something. 
3. Use it to clean the wheels of a nice car, great device for getting in the nooks and crannies.

Object: Chewing Gum


----------



## CaptainMauzer (Dec 5, 2010)

ancientone said:


> Object: Chewing Gum


1. To stop leaky pipes
2. Stick a bunch of chewed up pieces to a wall and create a mosaic 
3. Modeling dough

New Object: Toilet paper tube (empty)


----------



## Foibleful (Oct 2, 2012)

1. A hide for your baby pet snake
2. A hair roller
3. Something for gerbils to chew on

Curling iron


----------



## Winged Gecko (Dec 3, 2012)

1. Weapon against ninjas should you be attacked at the salon
2. Cord for strangling the burnt ninjas after they attack you at the salon 
3. Making a tremendous mess with a pack of crayons and too much time on your hands 


A window fan


----------



## CaptainMauzer (Dec 5, 2010)

1) Voice Modulator
2) Wet dog dryer
3) A cog in a larger machine in which you lower your property value just to make all the neighbors upset with you ;D

A kazoo (have fun ;p)


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

1. To start your career as professional background music provider.

2. To regulate your breathing.

3. To get all 'dem ladiez/menz B)



Pepper Spray


----------



## Foibleful (Oct 2, 2012)

1. A marinade for steaks on the grill
2. Homeopathic allergy remedy
3. Keyboard cleaner

Artichoke


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

1. To put in the bin.

2. To set on fire.

3. TO NEVER SPEAK OF EVER AGAIN :,l


Lemons


----------



## ViktorNrv (Apr 15, 2013)

1- Use its acid for trolling your friends
2- Practice aiming with it.
3- Put it on the coach and hide it somehow and wait for someone to sit on it.
(I've tried only no.1  )
Needle


----------



## Winged Gecko (Dec 3, 2012)

1. Finding out what it's *really* like to look for one in a haystack
2. Making a compass
3. Replacement toothpick for the hardcore

A mailing envelope


----------



## Lune (Nov 29, 2012)

1. Decorate and wear as a helmet, with eye protection if you have one with clear plastic where the address showed through!
2. Crumple it up and practice shooting it into the trash can.
3. Try to figure out which country the tree the paper is made out of came from. Make a pilgrimage to that place.

Item: Face towel


----------

